# F&@ing Unoriginal @$$*)!*s.



## o_O (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm really pissed. Not joking.
Pardon the cussing in the title, and this might be in the wrong place. It possibly should belong in Coughing Cupboard. Yeah. Mods, you can change anything you like.
But about that: So Drifloon Rocks informs me that someone basically took a jab at my username and made "0_o". No. That's f***ing unoriginal, and I hate that. Make your own thing.
Next, I see someone use the EXACT SAME DAMN AVATAR. Not going to tell you who, just find them yourself. But they are pretty damn stupid to think that they could just take it. NO. YOU DO NOT JUST TAKE AN AVATAR WITHOUT PERMISSION. Sure, I might have just taken a sequence, and pieced it together, but MAKE YOUR OWN DAMN THINGS. *I AM ME, YOU ARE YOU. * So go and get a life, and do something original, OK? 

tl;dr? READ THE TITLE: BE ORIGINAL.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 5, 2008)

The best solution is obviously to make an expletive-ridden thread in Forum Discussion.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm afraid making a topic in forum discussion about it will not help.


----------

